# Sandi and J.J.



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

J.J. is so spoiled she only likes her food out of a cup. Hand fed of course :wink:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Did you know that means she is SPOILED??????? 
She well deserves it, because she is so cute.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a cute pic! She looks so tiny!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

What a beautiful Pygmy doe! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so pretty, I love the carmels, the contrast in light and dark is very becoming. How old is she?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is tooo cute!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so cute!!

She looks just like my little caramel doe!! 

Take good care of her and give her a cookie for me!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwwww! She is sooo adorable! And nice and plump, too . I love her .


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH. SHE IS A SWEETIE. HARD TO BELIEVE SHE IS ALMOST 15 YEARS OLD. I GET KIND OF SCARED IF I DON'T SEE HER FOR A WHILE. HEIDI LIVED TILL SHE WAS 19 YEARS OLD, HOPING J.J. WILL HAVE A LONG LIFE TO.I REALLY DO SPOIL HER. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL YOUR KIND WORDS. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

WOW! She is 15 years old?!?!?!?!? That goat is as old as me! LOL That is really cool .


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Katherine, yep, J.J. will be 15 this spring. You say you are 15 also? thats nice, the best time of your life. You have some beautiful goats, love the name Golden Ears Dairy Goats. Have a god day. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi Katherine, yep, J.J. will be 15 this spring. You say you are 15 also? thats nice, the best time of your life. You have some beautiful goats, love the name Golden Ears Dairy Goats. Have a god day. (heidi19) Jan


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Jan! I love my herdname, too . 
Yep I am certainly 15!
Go J.J.! I hope you two have many more wonderful years together.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that is something, tell J.J she looks like a kid!! She certainly has a very caring and loving goatmom and I hope she is with you in the years to come.


----------

